# the cheaper swissvax's. any good?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyone give me some feedback on the swissvax waxes that are under £100? cant afford best of show unfortunatly so looking at the cheaper ones. id like to know how they compare to the dodo range, and auto finesse waxes.
Thanks


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Get Yourself Zymol glasur probably best wax around £100


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got quite a few of the SV waxes, and Onyx is still one of my favorites. I think it smells the best, like sweet passionfruit, although most smell like passionfruit. 

It's the most oily of the SV waxes, And gives a very nice dark, deep, wet look. Mirage is another favorite, more caranuba, more durability, same look. :thumb: 

I much prefer the SV waxes over the Dodo ones. I've not tried the Autofinesse waxes, no desire to. :lol:

Get the SV Cleaner Fluid as well if you choose a SV wax, it's certainly worth it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

the only downside to Onyx, its not suitable for winter weather....If you read the Swissvax handbook it does stipulate this as its not suitable for roads which will have salt on them....

But still a lovely wax to use.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

if you can stretch to shield i would go for that


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Another good one under £100 is Zymol titanium, durable, smells nice, big tub, leaves a really nice deep, wet finish (even on white beemer). It was made for SUV's etc so can withstand a beating, for around £80 a pop it's not bad, and it's got a 51% by volume carnauba content so not bad really. I love mine  but will be buying something like shield just to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

onyx, it won't last long but it gives a brilliant oily finish for the month(average) or three its on there.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Get Yourself Zymol glasur probably best wax around £100





Prism Detailing said:


> the only downside to Onyx, its not suitable for winter weather....If you read the Swissvax handbook it does stipulate this as its not suitable for roads which will have salt on them....
> 
> But still a lovely wax to use.





carbonangel said:


> if you can stretch to shield i would go for that





JakeWhite said:


> Another good one under £100 is Zymol titanium, durable, smells nice, big tub, leaves a really nice deep, wet finish (even on white beemer). It was made for SUV's etc so can withstand a beating, for around £80 a pop it's not bad, and it's got a 51% by volume carnauba content so not bad really. I love mine  but will be buying something like shield just to see what the fuss is about.


+1 all these:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers chaps, plenty to think about then. i like to use glazes but uve recomended the cleaner fluid, does that mean no amigo then?


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

No point using amigo if you use the cleaner fluid.

Looks good but Onyx durability is shocking!


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> if you can stretch to shield i would go for that


x2

way better than Onyx and for around £130 you can get a full pot


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

TBH it is a big difference in price between Onyx and Shield (double to be exact)...I would say to anyone wanting Mirage to go for Shield as its a much better buy....

But if you are looking about the £65 mark, then I would maybe consider something else.....

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid maybe ? ? ?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Better to get yourself even a used pot of a top class wax then a new onyx,dont like it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Think I'm Gunna hold out for some ' BOS ' . Thanks for your responses tho. Having a cheeky play with a wax instead of my usual sealant for summer (if we get one), having only used dodo O/C. And r222 concours I thought its time to try something better so I'll bare all of ur recommendations in mind. Tempted to try bouncers or raceglaze 55 in the near future until I can afford a higher end product


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I've got quite a few of the SV waxes, and Onyx is still one of my favorites. I think it smells the best, like sweet passionfruit, although most smell like passionfruit.
> 
> It's the most oily of the SV waxes, And gives a very nice dark, deep, wet look. Mirage is another favorite, more caranuba, more durability, same look. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Funny that as i have desire and trust me it punches well above its price tag, swissvax's cheap waxes may look good but how do they look after a month or 3 or even 6
Imo when spending out on a £100+ wax the bloody least it can do is last


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> Funny that as i have desire and trust me it punches well above its price tag, swissvax's cheap waxes may look good but how do they look after a month or 3 or even 6
> Imo when spending out on a £100+ wax the bloody least it can do is last


Depends on what you are after. I get a good 2-3 months out of Reflexus and Mirage before looks drop off and starts looking tired, and good month or so out of Onyx, no top ups.

I still don't see the point of saying a wax lasts 6 months, as the looks drop off long before that. And who can wait that long without at least waxing their car again? 

SV waxes smell so good and are nice and easy to use, you'll want to wax regularly!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> TBH it is a big difference in price between Onyx and Shield (double to be exact)...I would say to anyone wanting Mirage to go for Shield as its a much better buy....
> 
> But if you are looking about the £65 mark, then I would maybe consider something else.....
> 
> Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid maybe ? ? ?


If you want shield, may as well buy endurance. 

I much prefer the looks of mirage to shield and endurance. I find shield and endurance are good for other people's cars where durability can be a factor.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Cheers chaps, plenty to think about then. i like to use glazes but uve recomended the cleaner fluid, does that mean no amigo then?


yep, no Amigo. Cleaner Fluid well worth the money if you like Swissvax. I use it with other waxes like Vics Red when I have the need for a pre-wax cleaner. It's an awesome cleaner too, it works really good.

I tend to use Amigo for other people's cars, or when I use sealants or Naviwax. Amigo is awesome, but it cant match SV CF for deep and wet look that matches the SV waxes.

BOS very special wax! Nice glow, supremely deep and wet look! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> If you want shield, may as well buy endurance.
> 
> I much prefer the looks of mirage to shield and endurance. I find shield and endurance are good for other people's cars where durability can be a factor.


Endurance would work if stocked in the UK, and with only 1 pot in the UK that i know of....thats not going to be a viable option.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Endurance would work if stocked in the UK, and with only 1 pot in the UK that i know of....thats not going to be a viable option.


Just order it in. Anyone can buy it here in Aust, don't be scared of ordering it in. Why isn't that viable? I have to order everything in from UK or USA. :thumb:


----------



## nitro_uk (May 5, 2011)

I use swissvax samurai. Designed for Jap cars with soft paint.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Just order it in. Anyone can buy it here in Aust, don't be scared of ordering it in. Why isn't that viable? I have to order everything in from UK or USA. :thumb:


The conditions/criteria for best application/performance is on par with the likes of Gtechniq's Exo requiring the use of heat lamps etc....its is not just an investment in wax but also in other tools to use the wax.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> The conditions/criteria for best application/performance is on par with the likes of Gtechniq's Exo requiring the use of heat lamps etc....its is not just an investment in wax but also in other tools to use the wax.


true.... It's winter and 29*c here! :lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Think I'm Gunna hold out for some ' BOS ' . Thanks for your responses tho. Having a cheeky play with a wax instead of my usual sealant for summer (if we get one), having only used dodo O/C. And r222 concours I thought its time to try something better so I'll bare all of ur recommendations in mind. Tempted to try bouncers or raceglaze 55 in the near future until I can afford a higher end product


Although I like BOS very much, it's too expensive in comparison with Raceglaze 55. I'd be sure to try it - they used to sell small tester pots, which would be an ideal way to test it. A favourite of mine & excellent value for money!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Depends on what you are after. I get a good 2-3 months out of Reflexus and Mirage before looks drop off and starts looking tired, and good month or so out of Onyx, no top ups.
> 
> I still don't see the point of saying a wax lasts 6 months, as the looks drop off long before that. And who can wait that long without at least waxing their car again?
> 
> SV waxes smell so good and are nice and easy to use, you'll want to wax regularly!


Obviously you havn't seen some of the recent threads regarding Af's waxes, 4 months+ with nearly no drop in looks or durabilty, so easily twice what you are getting, andup to six months still protected but with only a marginal drop off 

I see your point about wanting to wax sooner but i feel your a bit out of touch with us uk residents, firstly recommending a wax thats not sold here and secondly for not understanding that sometimes the weather here has a big part to play in having the opportunity to wax

Finally i've no issue with application of any of my wax products thin layers and remove at the right time and they are a doddle, and obviously you havn't had a sniff of Desire its the best smelling wax i've used:argie::argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> Obviously you havn't seen some of the recent threads regarding Af's waxes, 4 months+ with nearly no drop in looks or durabilty, so easily twice what you are getting, andup to six months still protected but with only a marginal drop off
> 
> I see your point about wanting to wax sooner but i feel your a bit out of touch with us uk residents, firstly recommending a wax thats not sold here and secondly for not understanding that sometimes the weather here has a big part to play in having the opportunity to wax
> 
> Finally i've no issue with application of any of my wax products thin layers and remove at the right time and they are a doddle, and obviously you havn't had a sniff of Desire its the best smelling wax i've used:argie::argie:


I'll stick to vics, rg55, or my Reflexus for long lasting beauty wax. I'm sure the AF waxes are good though. Big difference between looks dropping off, and available protection. I wax when looks start to drop off. :thumb:

Endurance is only a mouse click away from anywhere in the world. Out of touch, or you couldn't be bothered? I have to order in everything. 

It rains for about 5 months straight here, day and night, without fail. And when i say rain, I mean monsoon torrential rain! Last year we got 367.6mm in one day! Doesn't stop me from waxing in my garage! :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Endurance can be orded from australias detailing shops,
they can ship it to the uk,so no prob of getting it.
the only thing with it is that its should be apllied on a 30c at least panel heat,
infra or ovens or just summer will be fine for it,
i really adorer that wax,its very spaciel!.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I'll stick to vics, rg55, or my Reflexus for long lasting beauty wax. I'm sure the AF waxes are good though. Big difference between looks dropping off, and available protection. I wax when looks start to drop off. :thumb:
> 
> Endurance is only a mouse click away from anywhere in the world. Out of touch, or you couldn't be bothered? I have to order in everything.
> 
> It rains for about 5 months straight here, day and night, without fail. And when i say rain, I mean monsoon torrential rain! Last year we got 367.6mm in one day! Doesn't stop me from waxing in my garage! :lol:


Previously you stated how easy swissvax waxes are to use, now we are focusing on endurance which given what i've just read is anything but easy to apply given the temps and conditions needed for application, someones contradicting themselves i think

Ultimatley this is going way off topic suggesting waxes which are quite frankly out of the op's budget, i'm sure the products you are suggesting are good but are not really applicable to this thread

So back to the question are the entry level waxes any good? for me the answer has to be no as i feel due to the price hikes in the last year or so theres other products that can do better at a better price, but at the end of the day its each to their own i suppose:wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> Previously you stated how easy swissvax waxes are to use, now we are focusing on endurance which given what i've just read is anything but easy to apply given the temps and conditions needed for application, someones contradicting themselves i think
> 
> Ultimatley this is going way off topic suggesting waxes which are quite frankly out of the op's budget, i'm sure the products you are suggesting are good but are not really applicable to this thread
> 
> So back to the question are the entry level waxes any good? for me the answer has to be no as i feel due to the price hikes in the last year or so theres other products that can do better at a better price, but at the end of the day its each to their own i suppose:wave:


Post #3. 

Endurance is just as easy to apply/remove as any other SV wax. Why do you think it's hard?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't get me wrong i'm not slating the products and onyx has a great following and i was very tempted to try some, but its more the pricing,especially here that bites it was something like a 25% hike in the last increses and i can't see how its justified, granted times are difficult but other manufacters have managed to keep there price rises minimal if any at all so why can't swissvax?
Its more the issues with temps etc to ensure the right bonding i was on about not so much actual applying and removing:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> Don't get me wrong i'm not slating the products and onyx has a great following and i was very tempted to try some, but its more the pricing,especially here that bites it was something like a 25% hike in the last increses and i can't see how its justified, granted times are difficult but other manufacters have managed to keep there price rises minimal if any at all so why can't swissvax?
> Its more the issues with temps etc to ensure the right bonding i was on about not so much actual applying and removing:thumb:


It's always been expensive here, but now the prices are inline with everywhere else in the world. With our exchange rate, you guys are still a bit cheaper than USA and Aust for Swissvax. Its Zymol where you guys get raped! Zymol had a price rise recently in the states, so I guess you guys can expect one soon. Glasur went up 30% to $130, and Destiny went up about 20% to $800.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I suppose thats why staying faithful to uk wax makers such as auto finesse and concours car care has such appeal to me then:thumb:
Products made and developed specifically for the huge current detailing scene in the uk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

msb said:


> I suppose thats why staying faithful to uk wax makers such as auto finesse and concours car care has such appeal to me then:thumb:
> Products made and developed specifically for the huge current detailing scene in the uk


I might try them one day, you've got the same tastes as me!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Back to the OP's original question, yes they are. Ease of application and looks (especially Onyx) are excellent. The longevity isn't as good, but depends how often you rewax if thats an issue for you.

If you can stretch to £115 for the 40% range then the longevity is better. Yes, there have been some big price rises lately, but SV price is tied to the Swiss franc/ £ and due to the european economic mess, the swiss franc is (not surprisingly!) strong!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

i've only used onyx but i find it a very easy wax to use, can go round the full car and then take it off with no problem.

Yes it only lasts upto 6 weeks on looks and then the beading starts to fail, but realistically i wax every 6 weeks anyway. I love waxing the car and making it look all lovely again! 

Yes there are alternates, but for the luxury waxes onyx is doing it for me atm...


----------

